# Do I Put This lil fella down or keep him alive ?



## 13ollox (Jun 15, 2006)

one of my male membranacea decided to fall while moulting and this is the consequence.

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/13ollox/PIC00564.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f380/13ollox/PIC00565.jpg

question is would you put him down if he was yours ? he drags himself around and he gets his legs tangled in his front arms,when his arms are pulled in there facing at the side, he is not a happy mantis  

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a manits who has a slight hunch but nothing that bad. If he is struggling I would put him down.


----------



## nympho (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi

he's looks in a bad way but i'd keep him alive anyway, for the challenge if nothing else! What have you got to lose, as these mantids grow pretty fast so you won't have to look after it for long before the next moult.


----------



## ellroy (Jun 15, 2006)

I would keep him alive if he can feed and see if he straightens out in the next moult. If he can't catch food himself I would personally put him out of his misery.

Alan


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 15, 2006)

i say keep him alive. he may be crippled but wait until next moult at least. my cripled chinese is doing well. eating and hunting with 3 legs and one pincer...a bent pincer at that. extremely healthy


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 15, 2006)

Aww... I would put him down if i have extra males. You will need to hand feed him and he may not survive the next molt. Sorry!


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 15, 2006)

i had one with just the arms pointing to the side and hand fed her and she is now an adult and still needs hand feeding but they are more in front of her now and she seems happy

If i were you i would not be able to make the decision based on a photo, watch him if you see a handicapped yet happy mantis that should be fine hanging upside down for its next moult then try to keep him going

If you see an unhappy mantis or one that is unlikely to be able to shed and would just end up more distressed then i'd end it for him


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 15, 2006)

He took a bit of convincing to get the food near his mouth . but 2 seconds after he took a bite . he grabbed it with his own arms and because of the way his neck bends . he didn't even have to lift em to his face lol . he's gonna be trouble . but i dont want to put him down just yet !

Neil


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 15, 2006)

Keep him alive! Feed him well, and in a week or so, he'll molt out of that! (as long as he can hang...)


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 15, 2006)

are you sure it will be a week ? he is subadult !!!

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2006)

It'll be longer than a week.


----------

